# Dream of Amazon - 126L Tank



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm always impressed when watching on TV the Amazon forest in the submerged season with all kinds of native fishes as discus, tetras, hatched....

Here is some pics of my new tank...














































Thank for your comments!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice. The Discus look great too


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful tank! Extremely natural! 
You can pass the setup and chemical parameters of the water.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank. Sweet fish as well.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome tank. Just gives the feel of the inundated forests. Well done.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice nice very nice!!!!1


----------



## hovaten (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi 
Oh my God ! 
very nice , perfect layout [smilie=b:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Brilliant! Very natural and I love the choice of driftwood, it enhances the biotope effect.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Great job. I realy like it. Would be nice if you could give us some details regarding the tank as well as chemistry. Congrats.

Fiki


----------



## triple red (Oct 27, 2005)

veeeerrryyyyyyyy nice


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank for your encouragements!


> Very nice. The Discus look great too





> Nice looking tank. Sweet fish as well.


The 4 discus came from one of my friend as the new year present, I love them very much, especially their brown bands, do you think they are quite big with my tank?

















> Beautiful tank! Extremely natural!
> You can pass the setup and chemical parameters of the water.





> Great job. I realy like it. Would be nice if you could give us some details regarding the tank as well as chemistry. Congrats.
> Fiki


I'm sorry to foget taking photos during set-up period...
Some informations of the tank:
-Tank: 70x45x40
-Substrate: ADA amazona 15L; ADA power sand x 5L
-Lighting: 03 bulbs x 20W, 10h/day
-Water change: 30% / week
-Temp: 26-29oC
-pH range: 6.5-7.0


> Brilliant! Very natural and I love the choice of driftwood, it enhances the biotope effect.





> Awesome tank. Just gives the feel of the inundated forests. Well done.


Thank! that's my idea and I will make more changes to follow it...
@HVT: nice to meet U here! hope our 4r come back soon...


----------



## creighton (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Your tank is very beautiful! I am speechless! Great job!

May you tell me what plant species do you have in aq?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello,

Your tank is very impressive but as you suspect the tank is too small for discus. 



Grow them out in small tank while you create new 800L jungle!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The overall impression of the tank is astounding. Very nice work. When the details are sorted out as plants grow in, I'm sure it'll look truly fantastic.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

> May you tell me what plant species do you have in aq?











1.Cyperus helferi
2.Lindernia rotundifolia
3.Anubias barteri 'Coffeefolia'
4.Anubias barteri 'Nana'
5.Anubias minima
6.Cardamine lyrata
7.Eleocharis acicularis
8.Ludwigia perennis
9.Bolbitis heudelotii 
10.Rotala pusilla
11.Cryptocoryne sp. 
12.Fissidens sp.
13.Vesicularia dubyana 
14.Echinodorus tenellus


> Your tank is very impressive but as you suspect the tank is too small for discus.


you're right! hope that they will not bigger...


> The overall impression of the tank is astounding. Very nice work. When the details are sorted out as plants grow in, I'm sure it'll look truly fantastic.


Thank Steven for your comments, all the mosses are just tied on wood, I'm still waiting them to all cover...


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice hardscape, I look forward to the softscape filling out a bit.
Any other livestock besides the discus?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Very good looking indeed...

What kind of driftwood is it please ?


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

very nice!! 

tc
Mark


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Wonderful! I can't wait to see how this progresses. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jojohentr (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet tank. Love the driftwood!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

> Any other livestock besides the discus?


I have 5 Yamato shrimps, 10 blue rainbows and 10 otocinclus...they are all peaceful...


> What kind of driftwood is it please ?


I'm not sure about the driftwood, it came from my friend and he said it's mangrove roots...


> I can't wait to see how this progresses.


I go for work away from home now,the updated pics will be posted in 2 week time when I come back....
Thank all for your comments!


----------



## Adolphus (Jan 13, 2008)

Very natural. fantastic.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

great tank!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all,

After 6 months, my Dream become like that:










I have to replace discus by neon and relocate some plants as you can see....

Thanks,


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

In one word, Spectacular!! Even though neons are a very common choice for FW aquariums, I think this scape really lends itself to them and the use of nice deep green colors and shadows really sets them off, and they do the same in return for the plants. Your layout really makes me wish I could see it in person to fully appreciate it. Thanks for shareing, i look forward to more


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your layout. The driftwood is amazing and gives such great depth to the aquarium. You have done a wonderful job of selecting the plants for this setup. Makes me want to have a set-up like this. Great Job!


----------



## hank5010 (Jan 15, 2008)

so good after six months~ i love it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

beautiful


----------

